# Big Bruin



## troutfisher (May 6, 2007)

I started a bear this afternoon, here he is with my wife, who is 5'3". I'll post more pics as the progress continues......................


----------



## dustytools (May 6, 2007)

Looks like you could use a rolling scaffold on that one. Looks good!


----------



## diltree (May 7, 2007)

wicked cool


----------



## troutfisher (May 19, 2007)

Did some carvin' today, the big bear got some fur.


----------



## troutfisher (May 19, 2007)




----------



## B-Edwards (May 20, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Just Mow (May 21, 2007)

Very nice Trout


----------



## troutfisher (Jun 27, 2007)

The big guy is finished!!


----------



## RDT (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW! That looks good.


----------



## dustytools (Jun 27, 2007)

NICE job troutfisher!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 27, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> The big guy is finished!!



I'm impressed, you do some good work. I have a friend who carves and he always amazes me with what he does.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 27, 2007)

dustytools said:


> NICE job troutfisher!!!



Has the boy been growing into his gear.


----------

